#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Gezocht: Marokkaanse Nederlanders (m/v) die momenteel een psychiatrische behandeling ondergaan

## Sociologiestudente

Beste allen,

Ik doe een kwalitatief onderzoek naar de redenen waarom sommige patinten vroegtijdig hun behandeling afbreken, of dit overwegen te doen. Het onderzoek is gericht op individuen die van Marokkaanse of Turkse afkomst zijn. Zelf ben ik ook Marokkaanse. 

Voor mijn onderzoek wil ik interviews afnemen met mensen die momenteel zich laten behandelen voor psychiatrische klachten om hen te vragen naar hun ervaringen met de behandeling. Een interview duurt ongeveer een half uur en medewerking blijft geheel anoniem. Medewerking zal beloond worden met een bescheiden compensatie. 

Ben of ken je iemand, dan hoor ik het graag. PM mij voor meer informatie.

----------


## Mevrouw-

Ik ben niet gek in me hood of zo maar ik ben wel in therapie ook pscyoloog wegens me verleden telt dat ook? ik wil je namelijk best wel helpen pm me maar x

----------

